# Public Service Announcement



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

*PLUTONIC: *
/plo͞oˈtänik/
adjective
1.GEOLOGY
relating to or denoting igneous rock formed by solidification at considerable depth beneath the earth's surface.
2.relating to the underworld or the god Pluto.

*PLATONIC:*
/pləˈtänik/
adjective
(of love or friendship) intimate and affectionate but not sexual.
"their relationship is purely platonic"

That is all, thank-you.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Also, womAn is singular. WomEn is plural. 
Example: I saw a womAn at the mailbox yesterday. I saw three womEn at the mailbox this afternoon. 

And it's "I saw", NOT "I seen". Don't worry, I often corrected my own mother about this... along with her inability to spell the word "vacuum". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## estes (Aug 7, 2016)

Your: Belonging to you. Possessive form of the word.

You're: Truncated version of You ARE.

That is all.

Except there's no such thing as "I should of listened".

It's "I should HAVE listened".

That is really all.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

It's also not "one in the same" but "one and the same".


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

"Low and behold" should be "Lo and behold".


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The People of TAM: Improving Internet Grammar One Post at a Time.

Oh! Oh! This one drives me totally bonkers.

A LOT IS TWO BLOODY WORDS NOT ONE!!!!!!!!!!

OK that's it for sure.


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

Looser = doesn't fit tightly

Loser = not the winner

Also, congratulations, NOT congradulations.

And, it's "sorry for your loss" NOT "sorry for your lost"


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Wary = hesitant, unsure, cautious

Weary = tired


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yay! Words and phrases!:grin2:

EsPRESSo; not expresso.

Bar none; not par none.

Moot point; not mute point.

Etcetera; not excetera.

For all intents and purposes; not for all intensive purposes.

I couldn't care less; not I could care less.

Over-exaggerate. I could be wrong on this, but it's a pet peeve of mine. And please, someone correct me if I'm wrong. If you're exaggerating in the first place, can you *over*-exaggerate? Know what I mean, Vern?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I enjoy plutonic relationships. (meaning #2)



Hope1964 said:


> *PLUTONIC: *
> /plo͞oˈtänik/
> adjective
> 1.GEOLOGY
> ...


----------



## estes (Aug 7, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> For all intents and purposes; not for all intensive purposes.


i thought that expression applied specifically when addressing campers who swim with dolphins.

"For all in tents and porpoises!"


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

estes said:


> Your: Belonging to you. Possessive form of the word.
> 
> You're: Truncated version of You ARE.
> 
> ...


Yore right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

uhtred said:


> I enjoy plutonic relationships. (meaning #2)


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Repost:









See more on plutonic relationships at Spotted on TAM


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Hyperbole and a Half: The Alot is Better Than You at Everything


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it too difficult to take two seconds to check you're (j/k) to/too/twos?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Then vs than

Then:
1. At that time
2. Soon after that (order in time)
3. In that case

And then, he went to the theater.

Than:
Used for comparison

That car is bigger than this one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Is it too difficult to take two seconds to check you're (j/k) to/too/twos?


😡😡😡😡

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## estes (Aug 7, 2016)

How about when people write a post that is a wall of text and randomly abbreviate a few words in ways no one knows what they're trying to say?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Bawling = weep or cry noisily.

Balling = bow chicka wow wow! 

The images that come to mind when this gets misused....LOL!!


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> *PLUTONIC: *
> /plo͞oˈtänik/
> adjective
> 1.GEOLOGY
> ...


 @Pluto2 likes this (but only plutonically)


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I make some of these mistakes. Sometimes I do it on porpoise. 

I was balling a lot recently, two. See how much funner that is then, "I was bawling a lot recently, too"?


> 

Sorry, I couldn't quell the urge.


3X started it. It's her fault. Blame her, not me. 0


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Plutonoic Love = 










Platonic Love =


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

Maricha75 said:


> Then vs than
> 
> Then:
> 1. At that time
> ...


You beat me to this one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Whats wrong with all you peoples? You think your all smarter then the rest of us?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Whats wrong with all you peoples? You think your all smarter then the rest of us?


Well, I know for a fact that I am way smarter than the rest of me!

Wait! What the...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Give me a brake.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

How about this:

*advice*
[ad-vahys]
noun
1.
an opinion or recommendation offered as a guide to action, conduct, etc.:
I shall act on your advice.
2.
a communication, especially from a distance, containing information:
Advice from abroad informs us that the government has fallen. Recent diplomatic advices have been ominous.
3.
an official notification, especially one pertaining to a business agreement:
an overdue advice.


*advise*
[ad-vahyz]
verb (used with object), advised, advising.
1.
to give counsel to; offer an opinion or suggestion as worth following:
I advise you to be cautious.
2.
to recommend as desirable, wise, prudent, etc.:
He advised secrecy for the sake of national security.
3.
to give (a person, group, etc.) information or notice (often followed by of):
The investors were advised of the risk. They advised him that this was their final notice.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Oh and for the SIM folks it's masturbate NOT masterbate!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

*PLUTONIC* also equals a post written by our very own @Pluto2... 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Absurdist said:


> @Pluto2 likes this (but only plutonically)


wait, am I now a deity? 'Cause if I am, there are going to be some serious changes around here.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

happy as a clam said:


> *PLUTONIC* also equals a post written by our very own @Pluto2...
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I may start going all plutonic on you.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

And don't forget the phrase "I could care less", which says you actually do care. But you probably meant "I couldn't care less" meaning the topic is the lowest of your priorities.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

How about, "It has taken a tole on me." versus "It has taken a toll on me."

or "Give me a brake!" versus "Give me a break!"

I've read some doozies here, and try to focus on what they mint to say rather than there grammar or spelling. (Hehe!)

(Disclaimer: I regularly have to go back and correct errors after I've already hit "post" and I'm sure I've missed some.)


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Affect vs. effect.

No, it's not merely that "affect" is a verb and "effect" is a noun; in fact, "affect" can be a noun (in psychology, meaning approximately "the appearance one presents to the world") and "effect" can be a verb (meaning to cause something to occur, e.g., "to effect a change"). But in the usual cases it is the other way around.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

DustyDog said:


> And don't forget the phrase "I could care less", which says you actually do care. But you probably meant "I couldn't care less" meaning the topic is the lowest of your priorities.


This one is really hard for some people to grasp. Picture it like a number line where 0 is not caring at all and 10 is maximum caring. If your caring needle is pegged at 0, there is no lesser amount to care. If the caring needle is pegged somewhere else, there is a lesser caring value on the line. In response to this I get, oh shut op NS, it is just an expression.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a mute point.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> This one is really hard for some people to grasp. Picture it like a number line where 0 is not caring at all and 10 is maximum caring. If your caring needle is pegged at 0, there is no lesser amount to care. If the caring needle is pegged somewhere else, there is a lesser caring value on the line. In response to this I get, oh shut op NS, it is just an expression.


You can tell when people are just parroting things they've heard, and really have no FRAKKING CLUE what they mean. Because if you actually stop to think about what you're saying, you SHOULD realize that the spelling of the words does matter. Any word that has more than one spelling that means different things deserves a moment of thought.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> This is a mute point.


My family (well except for my son) cannot understand why this makes me want to punch people.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Double post


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> The People of TAM: Improving Internet Grammar One Post at a Time.
> 
> Oh! Oh! This one drives me totally bonkers.
> 
> ...


Does something this small really drive you mad & crazy (definition of bonkers)... 

Heck ...I'll be the 1st to admit.. I've made some of the mistakes listed on this thread......I've messed up my spelling, my phrases.....I'd hate to think a silly post could have this much effect on someone.. to cause rising  

I guess we all have our "pet peeves" in life..

Our daughter struggled in Spelling / English in elementary school... I am a little ashamed of myself how I treated her about it (I always aced English in school -Math was my difficulty! -even if I mess up here -believe it or not)..

It's just that I know how others will look down on her, if they want to throw a dagger, they might call her stupid.. 

She's on Facebook now.. when I see her spell something wrong... I make sure she corrects it -like a Mother Hen...as I don't want her to be ridiculed behind someone's back ...people can be so cruel..... Thankfully she's doing better now that she's in high school.. but a writer she'll never be..

I've caught about 4 "Grammar police" threads here over the years.... I mean sure.. we should all improve our spelling.. I guess for myself...since I am far from perfect....I tend to focus much more so on the intent or







of a poster over his grammar.. this is always what stands out.. Just my 3 cents.

Looking back...I found it very kind of 1 male poster here to pm me privately to inform me I was using a phrase incorrectly a few times...I know he respected me enough -even if my grammar was WRONG.. ..he didn't find me an idiot and still felt I had valuable things to offer.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't think anyone was or would call anyone else an idiot. My joke about wanting to punch someone was entirely in jest. Though I do tend to hang out more with people who can formulate basic English sentences. That's just me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

NobodySpecial said:


> I don't think anyone was or would call anyone else an idiot. My joke about wanting to punch someone was entirely in jest. Though I do tend to hang out more with people who can formulate basic English sentences. That's just me.


But here is different... people are from all over the world.. their English may be lacking.. not everyone announces where they are from ...they may have other valuable gifts.. I wouldn't write off someone so fast over making some grammar mistakes.. seems not a soul but me is offering that perspective.. so I thought I'd speak up..


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But here is different... people are from all over the world.. their English may be lacking.. not everyone announces where they are from ...they may have other valuable gifts.. I wouldn't write off someone so fast over making some grammar mistakes.. seems not a soul but me is offering that perspective.. so I thought I'd speak up..


No one was writing anyone off. I think that is why it is a separate, funny, thread. No one is saying SA, you suck because you make grammar mistakes. Though, you do tend to take things unrelated to you personally.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

NobodySpecial said:


> No one was writing anyone off. I think that is why it is a separate, funny, thread. No one is saying SA, you suck because you make grammar mistakes. Though, you do tend to take things unrelated to you personally.


I should have said.. it's an annoyance.. this is clearly a "Joking Jesting annoyance" thread.. is it not ??

See I speak before I think sometimes. .of course you don't want to physically punch someone out.. but even your own son has said something to you.. so he notices how it upsets you...

It's a real announce for some of you.. all the likes given .. these people are annoyed..

I can't say I am annoyed... I feel differently.. 

I am not taking this personally at all.. (hey I would admit it).... I just like to offer a counter perspective.. that's what was on my mind.. so I expressed it..


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I should have said.. it's an annoyance.. this is clearly a "Joking Jesting annoyance" thread.. is it not ??
> 
> See I speak before I think sometimes. .of course you don't want to physically punch someone out.. but even your own son has said something to you.. so he notices how it upsets you...


Not so much. He agrees with me that learning to speak is kinda cool! It is the other too who roll their eyes at me. While we are serving the curried Thai. And setting the table. 


Oh no wait, we lie (lye?) in wait for some unsuspecting grammar error and POUNCE on the person who perpetuated this horrible mistake. 



> It's a real announce for some of you.. all the likes given .. these people are annoyed..
> 
> I can't say I am annoyed... I feel differently..
> 
> I am not taking this personally at all.. (hey I would admit it).... I just like to offer a counter perspective.. that's what was on my mind.. so I expressed it..


Not annoyed here.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

You can usually tell if someone's first language is English or not based on sentence structure. And, you can often tell if the errors are a matter of a stupid "smartphone" autocorrection. And, ladt, but not least, it is often easy to tell if someone just does not care if the correct word is used. But, yes, for me, it grates. It grates on my nerves when *I* miss an incorrectly used word. 

I used the example of my mother, early on in this thread. All three of us girls teased her about it. She started with "vaccum" then changed it every so often. At one point, she spelled it "vaccuumme". The thing is, by that point, we *knew* she was messing with us. And we teased right back. Finally, she just abbreviated it "vac."

My mom "got it". She understood why it got to me, and she was good-natured about it. She was a sensitive woman, too. So if she could handle the ribbing, I don't feel bad about saying such things grate on my nerves. When I am unsure of a word that pops into my head, I do a search to be sure that is the correct word and the correct use. It's quick and easy. So, sorry, but I am not ashamed to admit it bothers me. When a passage is riddled with so many of the above mentioned errors, that isn't a matter of language barrier, nor is it just a matter of getting the post out there in a timely manner. To me, it just appears lazy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> This is a mute point.




I wish some people would actually carry through with the exact interpretation of this "near" hominem, I mean homonym. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Maricha75 said:


> You can usually tell if someone's first language is English or not based on sentence structure. And, you can often tell if the errors are a matter of a stupid "smartphone" autocorrection. And, ladt, but not least, it is often easy to tell if someone just does not care if the correct word is used. But, yes, for me, it grates. It grates on my nerves when *I* miss an incorrectly used word.


 It's good you can own that.. it's like "nails on a chalkboard" to you...for whatever reason... 

One of many Pet Peeves...
.. 









I find people who whistle annoying.. not many is going to understand me!...it is what it is.. I like to chew Ice.. I am sure that would annoy many.. so I only do it at home or when no one is around...

I hate Humming...our youngest seems to like doing this...I want to smack him & shut him up... though he could take the loudest dang toy & play with it all day & I'm good.. no rhyme or reason to this. .. if some old man gets behind me in a grocery line whistling, a happy lark.... I want to run away from him. .. 

That's a pet peeve of mine.. obviously.... and I also know HOW STUPID IT IS... my kids & husband rib me.. especially when we had carpet layers come & one of them whistled the whole dang time there... they loved that.. 



> When I am unsure of a word that pops into my head, I do a search to be sure that is the correct word and the correct use. It's quick and easy. So, sorry, but I am not ashamed to admit it bothers me. When a passage is riddled with so many of the above mentioned errors, that isn't a matter of language barrier, nor is it just a matter of getting the post out there in a timely manner. To me, it just appears lazy.


 I didn't know for the longest time...years on this forum even, with a word underlined ...that I could right click on it & get the correct spelling...I used to waste a lot of time googling words I wasn't sure of... I think it was one of our teens who enlightened me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

OTOH, on the above list, how stupid is #6?

I use it properly because that is the accepted rule. It is, however, a rediculous rule. Some of them are made up by people on payote and then we take it as gospel.

We also need to recognize the rules will be completely different 150 years from now.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> *PLUTONIC: *
> /plo͞oˈtänik/
> adjective
> 1.GEOLOGY
> ...


I hole-hardedly agree, but allow me to play doubles advocate here for a moment. For all intensive purposes I think you are wrong. In an age where false morals are a diamond dozen, true virtues are a blessing in the skies. We often put our false morality on a petal stool like a bunch of pre-Madonnas, but you all seem to be taking something very valuable for granite. So I ask of you to mustard up all the strength you can because it is a doggy dog world out there. Although there is some merit to what you are saying it seems like you have a huge ship on your shoulder. In your argument you seem to throw everything in but the kids Nsync, and even though you are having a feel day with this I am here to bring you back into reality. I have a sick sense when it comes to these types of things. It is almost spooky, because I cannot turn a blonde eye to these glaring flaws in your rhetoric. I have zero taller ants when it comes to people spouting out hate in the name of moral righteousness. You just need to remember what comes around is all around, and when supply and command fails you will be the first to go. Make my words, when you get down to brass stacks it doesn't take rocket appliances to get two birds stoned at once. It's clear who makes the pants in this relationship, and sometimes you just have to swallow your prize and accept the facts. You might have to come to this conclusion through denial and error but I swear on my mother's mating name that when you put the petal to the medal you will pass with flying carpets like it’s a peach of cake.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

You have a point, @larry.gray. Currently, the word "literally" also means "figuratively". But, regarding its vs it's... I am not sure why you think that one is ridiculous. "It's" is a contraction for "it is"... "its" is not a contraction for "it is". So, I am confused.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Married&Confused said:


> I hole-hardedly agree, but allow me to play doubles advocate here for a moment. For all intensive purposes I think you are wrong. In an age where false morals are a diamond dozen, true virtues are a blessing in the skies. We often put our false morality on a petal stool like a bunch of pre-Madonnas, but you all seem to be taking something very valuable for granite. So I ask of you to mustard up all the strength you can because it is a doggy dog world out there. Although there is some merit to what you are saying it seems like you have a huge ship on your shoulder. In your argument you seem to throw everything in but the kids Nsync, and even though you are having a feel day with this I am here to bring you back into reality. I have a sick sense when it comes to these types of things. It is almost spooky, because I cannot turn a blonde eye to these glaring flaws in your rhetoric. I have zero taller ants when it comes to people spouting out hate in the name of moral righteousness. You just need to remember what comes around is all around, and when supply and command fails you will be the first to go. Make my words, when you get down to brass stacks it doesn't take rocket appliances to get two birds stoned at once. It's clear who makes the pants in this relationship, and sometimes you just have to swallow your prize and accept the facts. You might have to come to this conclusion through denial and error but I swear on my mother's mating name that when you put the petal to the medal you will pass with flying carpets like it’s a peach of cake.


Petal stool!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a grammar thing, I just don't know why folks want to call it everything else except what it is; it is a vagina. Why the hang up? 

The etymology of this word: Latin that refers to a sheath or scabbard. I think quite appropriate, more so than all the other nicknames which do not seem quite as descriptive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

The best sentence? The shortest.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Not a grammar thing, I just don't know why folks want to call it everything else except what it is; it is a vagina. Why the hang up?
> 
> The etymology of this word: Latin that refers to a sheath or scabbard. I think quite appropriate, more so than all the other nicknames which do not seem quite as descriptive.
> 
> ...


One time I took my daughter to the pediatrician for non-specific vaginitis (turns out). The ped looked at her, about to explain, then looked at me and asked, what word do you use for vagina? Um? Vagina? He seemed to approve of that answer.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> OTOH, on the above list, how stupid is #6?
> 
> I use it properly because that is the accepted rule. It is, however, a rediculous rule. Some of them are made up by people on payote and then we take it as gospel.
> 
> We also need to recognize the rules will be completely different 150 years from now.


I use its in both forms. Its a pain to stretch my pinky for the apostrophe and its 25% fewer characters. I'm long past the point of worrying about someones grammar evaluation.

:grin2:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> One time I took my daughter to the pediatrician for non-specific vaginitis (turns out). The ped looked at her, about to explain, then looked at me and asked, what word do you use for vagina? Um? Vagina? He seemed to approve of that answer.




We are afraid of that "word" but not the word penis. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

@Married&Confused , You missed "except the fax".

My second Daughter is an Obsessive Compulsive Grammar Checker (OCGC). So I get this a lot. In fact, She asked me for a highlighter and red pen in a meeting last week, because she needed to correct the handout. She does not read newspapers.

I have enough trouble with the possessive use of the apostrophe, in general spellcheck will steer you wrong. So I have 3 cats. I put the cat's food in the cat's bowls. But here is the tricky bit. All of my cats are neutered, so I could refer to them as its. It's its bowl. I'd have to send it to my daughter to grammar check it.


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

Married&Confused said:


> I *hole-hardedly* agree, but allow me to play *doubles* advocate here for a moment.


Am I the only person who thinks that sounds nasty.


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

larry.gray said:


> OTOH, on the above list, how stupid is #6?
> 
> I use it properly because that is the accepted rule. It is, however, a rediculous rule. Some of them are made up by people on payote and then we take it as gospel.
> 
> We also need to recognize the rules will be completely different 150 years from now.


Why do THEY get to have payote?


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

isle
īl/
nounliterary
an island or peninsula, especially a small one.

aisle
īl/
noun
a passage between rows of seats in a building such as a church or theater, an airplane, or a train.


cue
kyo͞o/
noun
a thing said or done that serves as a signal to an actor or other performer to enter or to begin their speech or performance.

queue
kyo͞o/
noun
a line or sequence of people or vehicles awaiting their turn to be attended to or to proceed.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

NobodySpecial said:


> Not so much. He agrees with me that learning to speak is kinda cool! It is the other *too *who roll their eyes at me. While we are serving the curried Thai. And setting the table.
> 
> 
> Oh no wait, we lie (lye?) in wait for some unsuspecting grammar error and POUNCE on the person who perpetuated this horrible mistake.
> ...


Shouldn't you have used "two?" LOL! Sorry.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

This is a one of a kind post, but it is not one off a kind post. 

The first sentence explains that this is the only post just like this, even if it is copied, that I have made. 

After the comma, the sentence says that it is not part of another post, whether it was kind or insulting. 

It's, "one of a kind", not, "one off a kind".


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> This is a one of a kind post, but it is not one off a kind post.
> 
> The first sentence explains that this is the only post just like this, even if it is copied, that I have made.
> 
> ...


You once asked if I am often confused. I wasn't before... Congratulations. I am, now. 😂😛

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> One time I took my daughter to the pediatrician for non-specific vaginitis (turns out). The ped looked at her, about to explain, then looked at me and asked, what word do you use for vagina? Um? Vagina? He seemed to approve of that answer.


I guess that's better than telling your daughter that she has coochinitis.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sapientia said:


> I use its in both forms. Its a pain to stretch my pinky for the apostrophe and its 25% fewer characters. I'm long past the point of worrying about someones grammar evaluation.
> 
> :grin2:


I'm not. I can't help it. I don't call people out for it, I never correct it, but poor grammar will always diminish in my mind the point the offender is trying to make. Likewise when I do it to myself.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> For all intents and purposes; not for all intensive purposes.


Ohhhhh... that one grinds my gears...



lucy999 said:


> Over-exaggerate. I could be wrong on this, but it's a pet peeve of mine. And please, someone correct me if I'm wrong. If you're exaggerating in the first place, can you *over*-exaggerate? Know what I mean, Vern?


Hmm.. not sure on this one. seems that there are different levels of exaggerate. Like one could be a slight exaggeration and one could be total hyperbole. Maybe over-exaggerate is somewhere in the middle?


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> Affect vs. effect.
> 
> No, it's not merely that "affect" is a verb and "effect" is a noun; in fact, "affect" can be a noun (in psychology, meaning approximately "the appearance one presents to the world") and "effect" can be a verb (meaning to cause something to occur, e.g., "to effect a change"). But in the usual cases it is the other way around.


Nerd. :wink2:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

karole said:


> Shouldn't you have used "two?" LOL! Sorry.


I really typed that?!?!? LOL! Someone needs to call me an idiot.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I'm not. I can't help it. I don't call people out for it, I never correct it, but poor grammar will always diminish in my mind the point the offender is trying to make. Likewise when I do it to myself.


At the risk of sounding like one of those horrible, evil feminists..... oh wait, I am one. Anyway I don't like using pet names for female body parts as if they are dirty. I know, I just went and got serious on a joke thread.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> At the risk of sounding like one of those horrible, evil feminists..... oh wait, I am one. Anyway I don't like using pet names for female body parts as if they are dirty. I know, I just went and got serious on a joke thread.


It's OK. You're not bad, you're just drawn that way.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

The one I see frequently is, "I can not understand ... etc." CANNOT is one word, not two. Also, it is not "ect." to designate et cetera, it is "etc."

That's my vent du jour. Carry on.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> The one I see frequently is, "I can not understand ... etc." CANNOT is one word, not two.


I wondered about this since I could not see any reason both would be ok.

?Cannot? or ?can not?? - Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> Not a grammar thing, I just don't know why folks want to call it everything else except what it is; it is a vagina. Why the hang up?
> 
> The etymology of this word: Latin that refers to a sheath or scabbard. I think quite appropriate, more so than all the other nicknames which do not seem quite as descriptive.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, many misuse vagina when they are actually referencing the vulva.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> At the risk of sounding like one of those horrible, evil feminists..... oh wait, I am one. Anyway I don't like using pet names for female body parts as if they are dirty. I know, I just went and got serious on a joke thread.


Dirty talk is fun. I'm going to pound your vagina just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Not going through all 6 pages to see if they were mentioned already but........

I SAW that. Not I seen it. I know this was mentioned on the first page, but it drives me insane. Have a MiL etc that say this and its worse than fingernails on a chalkboard not correcting her.

Not sure if mentioned but

Its pronounced ChipotLE. Not chiPOLte. The restaurant sucks but the smoked chili is awesome. Say it right.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Dirty talk is fun. I'm going to pound your vagina just doesn't have the same ring to it.


So I get that this is a marriage forum. But I was replying to a comment about words in a post about words in which I brought my little daughter to the PEDIATRICIAN. I think I would otherwise agree with you!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

The doctor gave me a prostrate exam. His fingers were cold and he didn't use enough lube!

Prostate - a gland of the male reproductive system

Prostrate - lying stretched out and face down on the ground

And for the record, you're not prostrate when the doc fingers your prostate. You're on your side with your knees up towards your chest.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Dirty talk is fun. I'm going to pound your vagina just doesn't have the same ring to it.




Yet but telling her you want to sheath your sword into her vagina, sounds pretty dirty to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> I wondered about this since I could not see any reason both would be ok.
> 
> ?Cannot? or ?can not?? - Oxford Dictionaries


Back in the Paleolithic Era, when I attended college, I recall an English course in which the professor went off about can not versus cannot. At the time, cannot was considered acceptable. Rules do change, and I actually wasn't aware cannot could be two words. Thanks for pointing that out to me!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> I wondered about this since I could not see any reason both would be ok.
> 
> ?Cannot? or ?can not?? - Oxford Dictionaries


Ah, the most delicious treat of all! The grammar Nazi who gets corrected for an errant correction.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

"Weather" instead of "Whether". I don't remember seeing that before TAM. 

And I really, really loathe "text talk" -- especially when it pops up on TAM.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Ah, the most delicious treat of all! The grammar Nazi who gets corrected for a misuse.


I got busted for saying "too" instead of "two". What goes around comes around.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Ah, the most delicious treat of all! The grammar Nazi who gets corrected for a misuse.


I'm the guy who edits his own Facebook posts.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

"Bae"... Please, for the love of GOD... Is it REALLY that difficult to type in that second "b"??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Middle of Everything said:


> Not going through all 6 pages to see if they were mentioned already but........
> 
> I SAW that. Not I seen it.


I scene it two.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I'm the guy who edits his own Facebook posts.


I do the same. You are not alone. And I correct my sister's, often, too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> You have a point, @larry.gray. Currently, the word "literally" also means "figuratively". But, regarding its vs it's... I am not sure why you think that one is ridiculous. "It's" is a contraction for "it is"... "its" is not a contraction for "it is". So, I am confused.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Apostrophe "s" turns all other nouns possessive. Shouldn't apostrophe "s" turn it possessive to match all other uses?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Apostrophe "s" turns all other nouns possessive. Shouldn't apostrophe "s" turn it possessive to match all other uses?


Except "it" is a pronoun. And you don't say "he's" or "she's" for possession. Belonging to him becomes "his" and belonging to her becomes "hers". So, no, I still disagree with what you suggested.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Openminded said:


> "Weather" instead of "Whether". I don't remember seeing that before TAM.
> 
> And I really, really loathe "text talk" -- especially when it pops up on TAM.


What about Usenet acronyms that predate SMS?

For example, IMHO or OTOH? They were in common use prior to text talk being "a thing."


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Except "it" is a pronoun. And you don't say "he's" or "she's" for possession. Belonging to him becomes "his" and belonging to her becomes "hers". So, no, I still disagree with what you suggested.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Now you're just bring up yet more stupid attributes of the English language.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Now you're just bring up yet more stupid attributes of the English language.


I never claimed the English language wasn't stupid. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> What about Usenet acronyms that predate SMS?
> 
> For example, IMHO or OTOH? They were in common use prior to text talk being "a thing."


No, I'm okay with those (and use them). My real dislike is "N" for "and." And "U" for "you." Not sure why those, especially, are a problem but they are.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

A Little Poem Regarding Computer Spell Checkers...


Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect awl the weigh
My chequer tolled me sew. 

(Spell Checker Poem)


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Openminded said:


> No, I'm okay with those (and use them). My real dislike is "N" for "and." And "U" for "you." Not sure why those, especially, are a problem but they are.


Yes, I hate that too. The worst is "K" because that extra "O" is just so much extra work.

Whenever I encounter people using those, I will respond with so much over the top text speak in response that they'll give up and we'll declare a truce and both use English.


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> At the risk of sounding like one of those horrible, evil feminists..... oh wait, I am one. Anyway I don't like using pet names for female body parts as if they are dirty. I know, I just went and got serious on a joke thread.


You mean like Vajayjay?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a question for the grammar nnazi's. When did "pled" get replaced by "pleaded"?

"He pleaded guilty to the charges" just sounds wrong.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

KillerClown said:


> You mean like Vajayjay?


Mmmmmmmm vajayjay.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

uhtred said:


> I enjoy plutonic relationships. (meaning #2)


You, Uhtred, are now on the TAMony Hall Watch-list.


THIS..........*Your* Viking tendencies on display.


From Astrology.com

"Pluto most closely aligns itself with the zodiacal sign of Scorpio – intense, destructive and dark. Pluto however, represents more fundamental aspects of human evolution like willpower and more importantly the process of elimination and transformation. Naturally, Pluto's manifestation is determined by our grade of evolution. For example, if in a horoscope the tendency is towards material acquisition and self-aggrandizement, Pluto's influence will impel an individual towards an abuse of power. Adolf Hitler epitomized this ruthless, abuse of power with his eighth house Pluto. Many political and business leaders, successful criminal and underground figures are influenced by Pluto especially if associated with personal planets like *Sun, the Moon, Mercury or rising sign."
*
*All of the above in my chart.*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

How does "Give a crap" equate/equal "care about"?

No sh!tty answers, please!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I've heard, "I don't give a crap". 

I have to suggest the meaning to be that if you cared, you'd crap on it. That's how little you would care, if you considered it at all. So, not giving a crap would be not caring at all to the point of it not even being a passing thought to even leave a dump on it, whatever "it" is.

What country/culture are you from?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> "Low and behold" should be "Lo and behold".


When I was a young boy I was more the Low and Behold type of boy - had real curiosity in looking under women's skirts.

It wasn't until I was much older that I became more of a lo and behold type of guy!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> How does "Give a crap" equate/equal "care about"?
> 
> No sh!tty answers, please!


This actually comes from don't give a crap meaning I wouldn't even give my sh!t away for this - it has such little meaning/value to me. So not only would I NOT give anything valuable for this but I wouldn't even give my sh!t away for this - I value my sh!t more.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> I never claimed the English language wasn't stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Oh come on - it is a fine language - designed to separate the knowing from the know-it-alls!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> * Lately there have been a lot of people talking about Plutonic relationships.* I'm not quite sure what the term means. *Either it is an extreme long distance relationship, *or it is an affair that is very underground.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/253913-spotted-tam.html


I liked the "extreme long distance" relationship take on "plutonic relationships" :nerd:


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread so I'm sorry if this has already been said.

I don't understand why people cannot type out words - 

U instead of you

R instead of are

N instead of and

2 instead of to (not the number two) - I went 2 the store

B4 instead of before


You get the point. I HATE it!!!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> I've heard, "I don't give a crap".
> 
> I have to suggest the meaning to be that if you cared, you'd crap on it. That's how little you would care, if you considered it at all. So, not giving a crap would be not caring at all to the point of it not even being a passing thought to even leave a dump on it, whatever "it" is.
> 
> What country/culture are you from?


Middle Class American....WASP.....TriviaSponge culturist.

Live in a Petri Dish.... employ self-inoculate lab techniques. To keep myself multi cultural-phyla...philic....immune receptive.

Life is great!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/253913-spotted-tam.html
> 
> 
> I liked the "extreme long distance" relationship take on "plutonic relationships" :nerd:


@Mr.Nail



Both.

Distance is relative to one's vision.

3-dimensional vision is necessary for each successive generation...the New-Now Neophytes....and for Sanity.....obeying Biological Imperatives. 

You must be comfortable in your cage to replicate. So comfortable are you....you do not see the walls.

Ignorance is Bliss....until it is not.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Can I still be in the club? I changed my mistake of posting "your" to "you're". I'm telling on myself here. Please be gentle.  bahahaha


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

@SunCMars I bet you've read Linda Goodman's "Goobers".


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

notmyrealname4 said:


> @SunCMars I bet you've read Linda Goodman's "Goobers".


Oh my goodness! That makes so much more sense than being a fan of The Statler Bros "Flowers on the Wall".


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Oh my goodness! That makes so much more sense than being a fan of The Statler Bros "Flowers on the Wall".


Not familiar with the Statler Bros reference.

But I couldn't read "Goobers" ; so weird after reading LG's "Sun Signs" and "Love Signs" books----I loved those books growing up


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Boogers??


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> @SunCMars I bet you've read Linda Goodman's "Goobers".


It is spelled Gooberz, after the nutty candy. 

Adding the Z?

For harmonious flair! Or something along those lines!


----------

